# ATI Tool for Vista 64bit & HD4870



## twicksisted (Jul 6, 2008)

is there a version of ATI Tool for Vista 64bit & HD4870?

Id like to get past the 790 / 1100 threshold.... becuase since i now can control the temps my card overclocked to the max in CCC is running half of what iot idled at and theres loads of room for improvement...

I think perhaps ATI will visit this with a later driver update and have a better "auto" fan management and higher threshhold for overclocking in CCC... there is definately room for improvement 

when I load up ATI tool... it cant find the kernel and driver to run properly... but the program window does open and it looks normal... however check out the FPS!!!


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2008)

No, Ati Tool 0.27 beta 3 is the latest Ati tool here.


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 6, 2008)

any other tools that will work for clocking this 4870 card?
I have great temps and know it will clock well... i just need something other than CCC to overclock it as CCC is locked at 790/1100


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2008)

No, nothing yet.  Unwinder at Guru3d is currently working on Rivatuner.  Should be available any day now...


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 6, 2008)

thats good to know... thanks


----------

